# CLEANING YOUR STOVE WITH A LEAFBLOWER... NO KIDDING!



## krooser (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok... here's the long awaited post about how to clean you stove using an electric leaf blower.

Last Feb I had trouble with my stove producing a lazy flame and having trouble staying lit. I called Earth Sense Energy Systems (Dale, WI) and asked to send a tech out to help me get this thing going again (I bought my used St. Croix stove from them in October,'07). I wasn't home when the service guy showed up but I did speak to him over the phone while he was there. He asked me how often I had cleaned my stove and what pellets I was using. After we spoke a few minutes he told me he was going to clean my stove using an electric leaf blower and he would also reset my air damper as I had fooled with it trying to get the stove to operate properly.

I got home within an hour of my conversation with the tech over the phone... I expected to see him but my wife said he was long gone... only spent about 20 minutes cleaning the stove and setting the damper. The stove was now burning just like it had the day we fired it up in November, '07... it had a beautiful flame and was nice and hot.

So I called the tech again and he explained what he used to adapt the leaf blower to my vent pipe. This week I finally took time to try to duplicate what he had built as it was time to give my stove a good cleaning.

First you must use an electric leaf blower that has provisions for a vacuum... that's the secret. I understand that most gas blowers do not.... but I'm not sure about that. I bough a Weed Eater brand blower for $29.00 at my local True Value store. I didn't shop for price, features etc. Frankly I couild care less what it was as long as it would work.

I had to remove one piece from the blower in order to use it as a vacuum and I did that according to the supplied instructions. Then I purchased two things... one was a 4" long piece of schedule 40 PVC pipe for $1.50 and a galvanized sheet metal adaptor for a 4" stove pipe (also $1.50).

On my blower there are two "nubs" inside the blower that locate the part that I had removed from the blower. The 4" piece of plastic pipe goes into that intake side so I had to put two notches into the plastic pipe in order to allow the pipe to seat into the blower. Your blower may be different. Then I simply put the sheet metal adaptor into the plastic pipe and slid both into the blower.

I did have to wrap several rounds of tape (in this case aluminized stove pipe tape) around the plastic pipe in order to get a snug fit for the pipe. I used the stove pipe tape 'cuz it's what I had laying around... you could use duct tape or masking tape or whatever you have around.

The first photo shows the pellet pipe adaptor... pretty simple.






The next photo is of the blower mounted to the vent pipe. 





This one shows how it looks from a few feet away.





I took two pix of the crap blowing out of the blower but I didn't have the flash activated so they did not turn out. Suffice to say you don't want to be within 50 feet of the business end of the leaf blower when it's doing it's thing. I left the blower run for about 3 minutes.... after that little ash was coming from the blower and I shut it off.

The last photo is of the stove after the cleaning. You will see some ash around the perimeter of the fire pot but please note that I did not vacuum anything out of the stove prior to using the vac. I hadn't cleaned the stove for about 6 days so it really did do a good job of sucking out most of the ash from the stove. I did, however, dump the ash pan before I used the vac.






Here's a photo of the pellets I've been using in my stove since Dec. of last year... ESES's house brand called Uncle Jed's Cold Remedy. .... They also sell them in bulk and are called Canadian Mix when you buy in bulk.





Questions? Ask away. I am by no means an expert but thise deal with the leaf blower seems to do the trick to clean a stove in all of those hard to reach places.


----------



## squib (Dec 1, 2008)

yes indeed. works great , been there done that. another thought at least on my 6220 furnace hook up the leaf blower on suction ,run a cleaning brush up the vent pipe, [ from inside }  have the furnace xhaust blower on  cleans out the vent pipe nicely. could even  take the blower inside connect to vent pipe  t  & blow out have unit vent blower running 
if you wanted to you could also seal up door opening connect blower up & blow thru heat xchanger as well & out the vent pipe..

[  it`s what works }


----------



## krooser (Dec 1, 2008)

I really believe using this set-up will solve many of the poor burning complaints that you hear about on the board. I know it made an incredible difference in the performance of my stove.

Even after I did my little cleaning the other day my flame pattern (which I thought was pretty good) is much better and livelier. Our weather here in Wisconsin has been pretty mild so far so I've been running my stove on #1 or #2.... that causes lots of problems with built up ash and creosote. I crank my stove up to 4, 5or 6 every morning to help get it hot and clean out the crap. But a through cleaning does wonders...


----------



## escobarmj (Dec 2, 2008)

Interesting. I have a gas powered blower that has the same vacuum feature. I guess that should work also. I assume that you had the door to the stove open?


----------



## Dougsey (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any danger of over-spinning the comb blower?


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

The stoves fan don't move while cleaning... at least not on my St Croix. The dealer recommends you open and close the door while doing it and to move the heat transfer tube scraper rod during the cleaning. I didn't do this since I was alone when i did it.  My dealer uses this technique on all the stoves they sell... Harman, Lopi, S. Croix, Thelen and more.... part of their standard cleaning service.

Any blower with vacuum will work... your adaptor may differ from mine but I would imagine it would still be simple.

This deal is so simple... and effective everyone with a stove should give serious consideration to trying it.


----------



## Bxpellet (Dec 2, 2008)

Does it have to be a leaf/vacuum blower or will a strong shop vac work?


----------



## Scoop (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a very big and strong shop vac to do the same thing.  I don't have any kind of an adapter for the 2 inch hose. I just use good old duct tape to make it fit. 

You gotta improvise.


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Does it have to be a leaf/vacuum blower or will a strong shop vac work?


Big Water, here on the forum, used a shop vac to clean his poorly burning stove and it seemed to work fine.

The whole deal here is to suck out the ash that lurks in inaccessible places... like behind the double back wall that many stoves have... 

Try it and let us know how much junk yu get out of your stove.


----------



## lass442 (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't wait to try this. It looks like fun. Heck if it works that well on the stove exhaust, I might just try it on my dryer exhaust too! Why not?


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to try this. It looks like fun. Heck if it works that well on the stove exhaust, I might just try it on my dryer exhaust too! Why not?


Never thought of that but it sounds OK...


----------



## Bxpellet (Dec 2, 2008)

Will do, I like the idea of the leaf blower, it is stronger then my shop vac, it will suck a squirrel up if I could get close enough to it and the thought of the ash flying out the other end, that would be quite a sight here in the Bronx.


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Will do, I like the idea of the leaf blower, it is stronger then my shop vac, it will suck a squirrel up if I could get close enough to it and the thought of the ash flying out the other end, that would be quite a sight here in the Bronx.


Blame it on the transit authority bus that just drove by...


----------



## mkmh (Dec 2, 2008)

I used a shop vac with this method with decent results, but I may just buy the leaf blower to get the extra power.
For sale at wally's for dirt cheap
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260350&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4910793


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I am confused on how to turn  a  blower into a vacuum?  And couldn't you put a bag on the end to catch the dust?


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

chrisasst said:
			
		

> I guess I am confused on how to turn  a  blower into a vacuum?  And couldn't you put a bag on the end to catch the dust?



My Weed Eater came with a bunch of parts that are needed to make it a vacuum... pretty simple deal. There's a part on the intake side that needs to be removed when using it for yard work. It includes a new handle and a large diameter suction wand. That stuff isn't needed for cleaning my stove. I just removed the uneeded piece and used the two parts that made up my adaptor.

And my blower DID come with a bag to capture whatever it is you're vacuuming... leaves, dirt, ash. But I have a BIG lot so I just blew it towards my wife's clean car... big mistake!


----------



## abrucerd (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm... I have yet to clean my vent myself, but I clean my stove regularly.  Does this technique clean the vent, the stove or both?  My vent goes straight up to my ceiling (11 feet with two 45 degree elbows) and out my roof, so I'm not sure this would work for me.  Too bad because I have 2 leaf blowers just sitting in my garage collecting dust (I now mow my leaves, tyvm!)


----------



## krooser (Dec 2, 2008)

abrucerd said:
			
		

> Hmm... I have yet to clean my vent myself, but I clean my stove regularly.  Does this technique clean the vent, the stove or both?  My vent goes straight up to my ceiling (11 feet with two 45 degree elbows) and out my roof, so I'm not sure this would work for me.  Too bad because I have 2 leaf blowers just sitting in my garage collecting dust (I now mow my leaves, tyvm!)



It will remove all the ash from the stove... and will clean the vent pipe of any loose debris/creosote. It would probably be a good idea to run a brush thru your vent to dislodge any creosote buildup....

Of course you could always disconnect the stove and move it outside and use the blower out there. Lots of work. If your stove is still working good you could make this part of your spring cleaning routine.


----------



## kast (Dec 3, 2008)

> I used a shop vac with this method with decent results, but I may just buy the leaf blower to get the extra power.
> For sale at wally’s for dirt cheap
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260350&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4910793



Wow that seems like a good deal, do all blowers have the ability for suction also?


----------



## krooser (Dec 3, 2008)

kast said:
			
		

> > I used a shop vac with this method with decent results, but I may just buy the leaf blower to get the extra power.
> > For sale at wally’s for dirt cheap
> > http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260350&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=4910793
> 
> ...



All the ones I looked at did (electric)... gas is different as some do/don't.

I'm not sure that blower from Wally World has a vacuum feature. I paid $29.00 for mine at True Value... monthly special.


----------



## imacman (Dec 3, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> ..... it will suck a squirrel up if I could get close enough to it .........



The sight of a squirrel flying out of the other end would be quite a sight too, I imagine.....LMAO!!


----------



## BIG WATER (Dec 3, 2008)

Krooser, 

THat is ingenious !!  The brain on your picture just grew !! Keeps the mess outside.


----------



## kast (Dec 3, 2008)

> I paid $29.00 for mine at True Value… monthly special.



What model do you have?


----------



## krooser (Dec 3, 2008)

kast said:
			
		

> > I paid $29.00 for mine at True Value… monthly special.
> 
> 
> 
> What model do you have?



No idea... the green one!


----------



## krooser (Dec 3, 2008)

BIG WATER said:
			
		

> Krooser,
> 
> THat is ingenious !!  The brain on your picture just grew !! Keeps the mess outside.



Don't give me the credit... I got this from my stove dealer Earth Sense Energy Systems...


----------



## pastera (Dec 7, 2008)

Tried this this afternoon.

Stove - Lennox Traditions
Blower - Homelite model UT08550

The vacuum tube on this blower fits almost perfectly over 3" pellet vent pipe.

Took about 1 min to clean - ran a brush through after and only got a dusting out.

Stove seems happier after the cleaning.

Aaron


----------



## richg (Dec 7, 2008)

Interesting setup. I've used a shop vac hooked to the vent pipe and it worked very well. Next up is using compressed air to blow stuff out from inaccessable locations.


----------



## ResOps (Dec 7, 2008)

great idea - I'm gonna leave (pun intended) my catcher bag on to try this. I have been pulling the exchanger/baffle plates out for cleaning but this is soo much easier.


----------



## chas1969 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the idea 

This morning went to wallyMart and got a green leaf blowing machine with suck option and tried it.  For 1 min I had a good amount of fly ash spewing out.  Very fast and very clean (for me) way to clean the vent pipe

Thanks 

Chas


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone have this one
this is the cheapest one I can find with a vacuum option.


Desa BV12199A 12A Electric Leaf Blower Vacuum







http://www.amazon.com/Desa-BV12199A...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1228867723&sr=1-4


----------



## Macrovertigo (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, this string has been an eye-opener with regard to ash removal - I am glad I read it before plunking down $200 plus bucks for a Cheetah. This may be obvious to veterans, but I have to ask - if I am using a blower to suck out the ashes from the outside through the vent, do I still have to be sure that the stove is off and cool? This is my first week with my pellet stove running (finally). I have a new Mt Vernon and love how it heats my two levels, 2000sf.


----------



## mkmh (Dec 12, 2008)

Macrovertigo said:
			
		

> Hi, this string has been an eye-opener with regard to ash removal - I am glad I read it before plunking down $200 plus bucks for a Cheetah. This may be obvious to veterans, but I have to ask - if I am using a blower to suck out the ashes from the outside through the vent, do I still have to be sure that the stove is off and cool? This is my first week with my pellet stove running (finally). I have a new Mt Vernon and love how it heats my two levels, 2000sf.



Yes always shut down and let everything cool down before any kind of cleaning on maintenance (except a quick burn pot scrape). You don't want to blow hot ashes all over the place. Big fire risk, and also i'm sure this could destroy the leafblower if it pulled out a smoldering pellet or two. 

A good ash vac would still be money well spent. At a minimum, buy a good shop vac with a sheetrock filter.


----------



## Harvick29 (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you sure those pellets arent made in texas?






Looks like Chuck Norris On the Bag To Me  :lol:

My craftsman shop vac doubles as a leaf blower So thats how Im planning to do mine.


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love this forum, great idea.


----------



## drizler (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice idea and I will have to give it a try myself one fine day.    That should do a lot for corn burner even more than pellet heads since corn generates so much crap.   My stove has a couple knock outs behind the phony fire brick to get in back of the fire pot.  Every time I look back there a lot of built up crud is waiting for me.  The sign in my stove of blockage is a flame that is lazy and pulls always to one side.   That is a great way to suck it all out.   I have a gas Poulin that has the same bottom feed bagged vac feature.


----------



## save$ (Jan 9, 2009)

After burning two tons of pellets, my stove started acting different. The flame was "lazy", the burn pot overfilled with half burned pellets, the stove wasn't putting out good heat. This all came to head in two days! I always cleaned my stove every 2-3 days. Shut it down and used the vac to get all visible ash out. Even use a paint brush to dust down the inside walls. Only takes about 5 min. so it really is a small effort for a good running stove. But this time it didn't do the trick. In my crusty old memory, I recalled the thread on using a leaf blower with the vac attachment. Put it in the "Search Forums" and up came the thread started by Krooser. Off I went to Lowes. I found a Troy built leaf bower with vac attachment for $39.00 I picked up the PVC and adapter recommended. With some trusty duct tape I was able to recreate the vac as pictured. When I turned on the leaf vac I had to get away from it fast. Out came a massive black cloud. After running the blower for 20 min. I did turn on the stove, but without fuel. Ran it for 5 more minutes with the blower leaf blower still on.  When I was ready to run the stove, it was back to my usual burn. Nice burn of pellets jumping around in the burn pot and not building up! Very thankful for this forum. Much more informative and supportive than that of the manufacturer.


----------



## JoeS (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried this last weekend and what a great way to clean the exhaust. I wish everybody could have seen the crap coming out of this pipe. I laughed my butt off! Thanks for the suggestion, I like the easy way of doing things!


----------



## Pellet1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wrote in another thread that I had used my blower to clean out the vent and flu liner, but I did it from inside the house, at the cleanout Tee. This sucking procedure only works if you have access to the outside of the stove vent. My vent pipe is going into a 5" SS liner which travels up my 18' chimney. I may be able to adapt a vacume system to the top, but I would then be perched atop my roof while carrying an array of gear. Anybody have a similar setup, and any thoughts on how that can be dealt with.


----------



## Pellet1 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's what I did, except the stove was not running as I had driven my shopvac hose up past the stove outlet in thru the tee cleanout. I gotta come up with a way because sucking the stove clean is a whole lot less messy than blowing it clean. LOL


----------



## Padon (Jan 16, 2009)

Cleaned the HR-01 Harvester wednesday & WOW, It does work, I got the stove used & never really did a good cleaning, Being new to this Who knew. The stove runs better now than since I hooked it up.


----------



## imacman (Jan 16, 2009)

save$ said:
			
		

> After burning two tons of pellets, my stove started acting different.



I'm sure the leaf blower made a big difference to the way the stove runs now, but did you also pull your blowers out of the stove and clean them?

The leaf blower won't get the "baked on" stuff in the blowers...especially the combustion blower.    After 2 tons, it's time to clean them.


----------



## Racerx009 (Jan 18, 2009)

krooser said:
			
		

> Ok... here's the long awaited post about how to clean you stove using an electric leaf blower.
> 
> Last Feb I had trouble with my stove producing a lazy flame and having trouble staying lit. I called Earth Sense Energy Systems (Dale, WI) and asked to send a tech out to help me get this thing going again (I bought my used St. Croix stove from them in October,'07). I wasn't home when the service guy showed up but I did speak to him over the phone while he was there. He asked me how often I had cleaned my stove and what pellets I was using. After we spoke a few minutes he told me he was going to clean my stove using an electric leaf blower and he would also reset my air damper as I had fooled with it trying to get the stove to operate properly.
> 
> ...



Hey before the winter, I used my shop vac sealed around it with rags and let it run for 5minutes it did a nice job.


----------



## dcarpenter (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Krooser, I see you instructions but none of the images for performing the trick are there anymore. Do you have a document you can email me with these pictures in it??


----------



## Pellet1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  I would strongly suggest that you clear away all those combustables beneath your outlet. It would be unfortunate to start a fire outside beside the house.


----------



## krooser (Nov 14, 2009)

Carpie said:
			
		

> Hey Krooser, I see you instructions but none of the images for performing the trick are there anymore. Do you have a document you can email me with these pictures in it??


Not sure if I still have 'em...

I'll look...


----------



## BIG WATER (Nov 14, 2009)

I did my monthly leaf blower cleaning. Then for good measures I did the annual inside thorough cleaning.
When I took apart the combustion fan. The impeller and the manifold were cleaner than a whistle.

The clean out T on the inside had no ash. I was able to scrape loose built up ash behind the wall to the ash traps and the heat tubes.
But the leaf blower does a great job to the exhaust parts. 

This technique that krooser has shown us is great. It has improved the quality of my life.

Two tons Red fir pellets


----------



## krooser (Nov 14, 2009)

BIG WATER said:
			
		

> I did my monthly leaf blower cleaning. Then for good measures I did the annual inside thorough cleaning.
> When I took apart the combustion fan. The impeller and the manifold were cleaner than a whistle.
> 
> The clean out T on the inside had no ash. I was able to scrape loose built up ash behind the wall to the ash traps and the heat tubes.
> ...



You're welcome... I didn't invent it I just stole the idea...


----------



## Gumby1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Krooser. Just finished up my cleaning. First cleaned the stove out then the chimney. And then the best part was trying the leafblower. Just when you think the stove was cleaned out good you turn on the blower. HOLY CRAP. That sucks everything out.  Thanks again for all the pictures and info.
Ron


----------



## susb8383 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I know this thread is a couple of years old, but I just found it.

Any suggestions on what to use to go around the 90 degrees of the clean out tee? Never tried but I don't think it's going to be easy to take off...


----------



## imacman (Jan 22, 2011)

If the cleanout T is outside, then just remove it and connect leaf blower directly to straight pipe coming out through the wall, or try removing the vertical pie coming out of the T.  If it seems too tight to turn by hand, try a strap wrench.


----------



## Wachusett (Jan 22, 2011)

Just finished doing this myself. Huge difference in stove temps and cleaned up the burn.
Tip, if you have a shop vac hose attach it to the leaf blower with duct tape and stuff the other end in the snow............less mess.


----------



## susb8383 (Jan 22, 2011)

By the way, good tip about the Sooteater. I've never heard of it before, but I'm about to buy it from Amazon.

[edit--oops, meant to post that on a different thread. I have too many windows open at once.]


----------



## sscomo (Jan 24, 2011)

Any bad experiences with using the leaf blower?    

Do you leave the stove door open  or closed when you turn the leafblower on?


----------



## Skippydo (Jan 24, 2011)

Two ways that I clean my vent pipe..

The long way...horozinatal run....cut a hole in the back of the T, big enought to get a vac hose
in, and a little slice for the brush and rod....Use a drill and extensions and blow and push. then put over the
hole a Bigger piece than
what I cut out, screw it in and paste in goo on...no leaks

The faster way, during the winter especially, I drilled a hole in the middle of the piece
that I replaced, big enough to insert the front entension piece at the front of the line
from the air compressor.  Lot of force, and blows all  the loose debris out.
Screw in a large screw, and again, goo.
Works great...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 24, 2011)

sscomo said:
			
		

> Any bad experiences with using the leaf blower?
> 
> Do you leave the stove door open  or closed when you turn the leafblower on?



I can't speak for anyone but myself,  I close the door.

Have been using it without any issues the last three seasons.


----------



## UncleAnthony (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been doing the leafblower for two seasons, it works great ! 

I do unplug the stove first.

One question, is I see the exhaust fan spinning while I do it, is there any danger to that ?

Thanks


----------



## halfpipe (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I'm impressed.
Do you suppose that 15 vertical feet would be a proplem? 
Probably I'd use some dryer vent covering the business end and leading down so someone doesn'd call the fire department


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 24, 2011)

halfpipe said:
			
		

> Well I'm impressed.
> Do you suppose that 15 vertical feet would be a proplem?
> Probably I'd use some dryer vent covering the business end and leading down so someone doesn'd call the fire department



Nope, you can find videos of doing exactly what you are talking about on youtube.


----------

